# Show off your MIUI



## Sandman007 (Sep 6, 2011)

As the title implies, just show off your MIUI. Hit Home+Volume down to take screen shots. I'll start


















Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dtroup64 (Dec 8, 2011)

Waiting for Vapor Ice to be available for V4! Until then:


----------



## goldsmitht (Jun 13, 2011)

dtroup64 said:


> Waiting for Vapor Ice to be available for V4! Until then:


nice, what theme and where did you get it?


----------



## dtroup64 (Dec 8, 2011)

The theme is KGill's Fresh and Clean. http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1532211

Love his stuff!


----------



## goldsmitht (Jun 13, 2011)

delete


----------



## goldsmitht (Jun 13, 2011)

Miui.us Prada theme, Bob clock, weather bug and circle battery widget

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## qwiklildroider (Sep 12, 2011)

Stock miui launcher.. what you can't see is the three clusters of dead pixels the black.png background hides









Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jperry666 (May 11, 2012)

qwiklildroider said:


> Stock miui launcher.. what you can't see is the three clusters of dead pixels the black.png background hides
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what theme is this?

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## qwiklildroider (Sep 12, 2011)

Theme is actually suave HD dark. With custom wallpaper and I use a app called Icon changer for miui and used adw minimal theme icons 

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jperry666 (May 11, 2012)

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## dtroup64 (Dec 8, 2011)

Havin some fun right now with Concept ICS theme and Vapor Ice on MIUI V4


----------



## Goose306 (Sep 12, 2011)

KISS (Keep it simple stupid







)

sent from my Wiz Wiz MIUI!


----------



## dtroup64 (Dec 8, 2011)

Goose306 said:


> KISS (Keep it simple stupid
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love it!

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Eastboundsky (Mar 24, 2012)

Simple. Beautiful..
Custom Icons by Me.


----------



## kwest12 (Jul 15, 2011)

Anyone find any lockscreens that have some cool looking clock/date/weather text? I really would rather not download widgetlocker or some other lockscreen tool just to have some cool looking widget-text on my lockscreen: that's two more apps running almost all the time, one of which is a known battery killer (widgetlocker). Besides, I already have enough apps that it causes system slow-down: I don't need any more if I can avoid it.


----------



## kingdroid (Jun 14, 2011)

Deadly_Hamsters said:


> As the title implies, just show off your MIUI. Hit Home+Volume down to take screen shots. I'll start
> 
> 
> 
> ...


how did u get ur settings 2 go black i keep trying but everything goes black even lettering

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## Sandman007 (Sep 6, 2011)

I used a different theme for the framework

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kingdroid (Jun 14, 2011)

Deadly_Hamsters said:


> I used a different theme for the framework
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


whut theme is tht if u dnt mind me asking??.. I like the dark background.. I wish i could jus make the text blue like the ICS but haven't figured tht out..

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## Sandman007 (Sep 6, 2011)

The dark background is from a theme called Oppo

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bmt11 (Dec 30, 2011)

Been running very utilitarian launcher setup lately.

How do you go about changing your status bar? I haven't been using or folowing this rom for awhile but I do remember being able to at one point but the option is missing from my theme app.


----------



## neOwb (Jun 14, 2011)

Eastboundsky said:


> Simple. Beautiful..
> Custom Icons by Me.


Gorgeous screens, I want those icons baaaaaad lol

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## neOwb (Jun 14, 2011)

Want a new lockscreen, but this is good for in the car.... I'm with goose on this topic, KISS









PS wish I could find a better flipboard icon....









Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Haseios (Oct 11, 2011)

Theme: Black Town v4 (5.3)
Icons: Ice Blue
Custom background~


----------



## Eastboundsky (Mar 24, 2012)

Them Icons(;


----------



## kwest12 (Jul 15, 2011)

Is everyone just using MIUI lockscreens or are ppl using different lockscreen apps? Are there any out there that won't create as much lag or battery drain as WidgetLocker? AFIAK that thing just tears through battery and causes a noticeable slow-down.


----------



## Sandman007 (Sep 6, 2011)

Kwest look up Magic Locker. Nearly flawless

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kwest12 (Jul 15, 2011)

Thanks for the advice. Any comments on the battery drain or system drag/lag? As I mentioned that's the main reason I haven't just gone with Widgetlocker.

Also, does Magic Locker let you use any unique text clocks, cool date displays or weather forecasts, etc?


----------



## Sandman007 (Sep 6, 2011)

None whatsoever. Like I said. Nearly flawless.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Sandman007 (Sep 6, 2011)

Kwest here are some custom made Lock screens mtz. Just download unzip and import using Theme manager. Sorry forgot link. Just go to MIU.us and click on articles. Theres an article with lockscreens

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kwest12 (Jul 15, 2011)

Thanks for the info, I'll give that app a shot.

I did find a few neat lock screens on various forums btw. I'd really like to have options to add and remove features though, which is why I'm hoping to find a solid lock screen app.

Stuff like the Simple Text apps create some pretty cool looking displays for clocks, date and weather and let you do some pretty neat things. If I knew how or had time to design a lock screen I could apply with the theme engine I'd do that but as it stands, I have neither.

Thanks again.


----------



## Sandman007 (Sep 6, 2011)

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dtroup64 (Dec 8, 2011)

Lovin' it. 6.15 is such a great build!


----------



## elidog (Aug 25, 2011)

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## dtroup64 (Dec 8, 2011)

MIUI V4... lovin' it.


----------



## Sandman007 (Sep 6, 2011)

Love it!





























Sent from my DROIDX using Xparent ICS Blue Tapatalk 2


----------



## qwiklildroider (Sep 12, 2011)

Can I get a screenshot of your theme options? Curious about those icons I like the Claire theme icons but some more color would be nice 

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Sandman007 (Sep 6, 2011)

The icons are from the UI 3.0 theme for Go Launcher EX. And the MIUI Theme is the Black ICE Theme

Sent from my DROIDX using Xparent ICS Blue Tapatalk 2


----------



## Sandman007 (Sep 6, 2011)

Elidog. What icons?

Sent from my DROIDX using Xparent ICS Blue Tapatalk 2


----------



## Sandman007 (Sep 6, 2011)

Todays

Sent from my DROIDX using Xparent ICS Blue Tapatalk 2


----------



## Sandman007 (Sep 6, 2011)

Found a kickass lockscreen

Sent from my DROIDX using Xparent ICS Blue Tapatalk 2


----------



## qwiklildroider (Sep 12, 2011)

Digging the ls... where ya find it?

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Sandman007 (Sep 6, 2011)

Its GoLocker

Sent from my DROIDX using Xparent ICS Blue Tapatalk 2


----------



## glachance0 (Dec 21, 2011)

http://droidviews.com/2012/the-dark-knight-returns-v-2-3-miui-v4-theme-update/ ......the lock screen constantly changes its so perfect. Love this theme 

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## glachance0 (Dec 21, 2011)

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## glachance0 (Dec 21, 2011)

I apologize for the multiple posts fellas. I get excited showing this off.
Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## Sandman007 (Sep 6, 2011)

Hey Glachance there is a show off thread I made just for MIUI V4. Plz delete your posts and post over to that thread. Thanks

Sent from my DROIDX using Xparent ICS Blue Tapatalk 2


----------



## Sandman007 (Sep 6, 2011)

Sent from my DROIDX using Xparent ICS Blue Tapatalk 2


----------



## glachance0 (Dec 21, 2011)

No idea how to delete them.

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## Sandman007 (Sep 6, 2011)

OK. Just post in the MIUIV4 THREAD. Oh and Nice orange look

Sent from my DROIDX using Xparent ICS Blue Tapatalk 2


----------



## glachance0 (Dec 21, 2011)

thanks dude. Check out that link. I see you are a big fan of the GO apps. I felt they slowed me down a bit. Will have to dabble in them yet again.

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## Sandman007 (Sep 6, 2011)

I tried them a few months ago. Wasn't a fan really. Like you I though they just slowed my phone down. Particularly the Go Locker. But I got back into them week or two ago. Very happy. The only thing is Go Lock can be a bit of a battery hog but if you normally get a full day out of your battery then this shouldn't affect it.

Sent from my DROIDX using Xparent ICS Blue Tapatalk 2


----------



## Sandman007 (Sep 6, 2011)

Sent from my DROIDX using Xparent ICS Blue Tapatalk 2


----------



## kwest12 (Jul 15, 2011)

OMG dat dialer!


----------



## Sandman007 (Sep 6, 2011)

kwest12 said:


> OMG dat dialer!


Go Contacts Ice Blue Theme


----------



## kwest12 (Jul 15, 2011)

I think I'm gonna have to cave and switch over to GO Launcher. I was really hoping to stick with MIUI Launcher as it seems a bit faster and the MIUI themes would theme the launcher as well, but I just can't deal with the setup. Sure I can put things in folders but I want a single icon, not a folder icon with 4 little icons inside of it. I'm thinking my best bet may be GO Launcher in combination with Folder Organizer, Circle Launcher or Wave Launcher.


----------



## glachance0 (Dec 21, 2011)

I'd have to agree with you on that one kwest.

Sent from my badass DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## TreyDaIncredible (Nov 28, 2011)

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## Sandman007 (Sep 6, 2011)

Bump


----------



## qwiklildroider (Sep 12, 2011)

Today 

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Sandman007 (Sep 6, 2011)

Sent from my DROIDX using Xparent ICS Blue Tapatalk 2


----------



## Sandman007 (Sep 6, 2011)

Sent from my DROIDX using Xparent ICS Blue Tapatalk 2


----------

